# ZDDP and Muscle car oils



## Glenn's Goat (Sep 7, 2010)

I just ordered a couple of bottles of ZDDP. As alot of you know, all motor oils nowadays have very little zinc and phosphorus protection for our older engines. I've been using it, but i was wondering if any of you have used "Muscle car Motor oil" or any other of the special motor oils that are available via on-line or catalog for our older engines? does anyone have any preferences or pros and cons on this topic.


----------



## Billy's Goat (Oct 21, 2010)

I use Spectro Motor-Guard SAE 30 fo mine. It has enough zinc phosphorus (2X) without adding ZDDP. Works great and engine loves it.


----------



## onetwomany (Apr 22, 2011)

My engine builder recommended Rotella 30 weight. But in the last couple of years I believe they have changed there formulas to reduce Zinc. There bottles have changed too. Where do you buy the Spectro oil? Thanks


----------



## daveh70 (Sep 4, 2008)

Valvoline VR1 racing oil 20W 50 is recommended by many.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

daveh70 said:


> Valvoline VR1 racing oil 20W 50 is recommended by many.


:agree

I use the same oil. :cheers


----------



## Billy's Goat (Oct 21, 2010)

I buy a case at a time from their website """ EDIT""". I have also gotten it from Performance Oil Store.com.

*Deleted potentially harmful link.....*

68'


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

The deleted link seems to have been hijacked by a malicious virus.


----------



## AMT1379 (May 11, 2010)

Is there any difference between the different brands of ZDDP. I have seen ZDDPlus and ZDDP Maxx? Which do you use?


----------



## onetwomany (Apr 22, 2011)

Since the Shell Rotella was in question (IMO) I just ordered a case of the Spectro oil. Got a 5% discount too. Thanks for the info.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

I've heard all the Amsoil stuff, they don't meet the requirement for oil as theres still has ZDDP.


----------



## 85_SS (Jul 26, 2010)

Rukee said:


> :agree
> 
> I use the same oil. :cheers


X3 for Valvoline VR1


----------

